# Human Skull model



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello
my name is Dave (I live inSouthern Ontario Canada)
I found a post here, from way back in '05, posted by razorwyre
...regarding a Revell Human Skull plastic model.
(I have attempted to message you razor!) 

I just got my hands on one of these Skull kits and am trying to assemble it.
I'm an artist, and I have been looking for a reference skull for a while now.
Didn't want to spend ridiculous money on a "medical" version, so I hunted for one of these kits.
...and I finally found and bought this one on eBay (real cheap).

Anyway it is missing at least one part, that I am going to try to reproduce with molding putty
but I am stumped as to the positioning of the teeth.
Thye don't fit exactly so its hard to judge which ones go where.
I have been looking for an old instruction sheet for this kit
or maybe a good photo(s) of the kit
that would help me position the teeth
and see if theres anything else missing.

Skull photos on the web, just aren't helping.

Can anyone help me in any way?
I would greatly appreciate any assistance you can offer.
Thanks for your attention,
Dave

by the way...I couldn't find a Member Introduction area...so this will have to be my hello to everyone!
Fantastic forum!!!...I am gonna enjoy looking around!...and since I am a hobbyist and (really amateur) model builder, I think I will be sticking around!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello, Airdave, and whatever you do, don't position them like my teeth! Surely there's something on the web somewhere which gives a diagram of the order in which teeth are positioned in the jaws. 
Try lots of different key words, and I would expect that google will eventually come up with a web page that has diagrams. I've had every one of my model-related diagram questions answered on Google, it's just a question of typing in a wide range of key words.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi AirDave, welcome to the boards.
Without having a copy of the instructions, the best I can tell you is to look at photos of skulls as well as your own teeth, and compare them to the teeth that came with the kit. Some may be obvious, like the front teeth, molars, incisors. Line them up and test fit the lowers and uppers, maybe even using tape along the outside to hold them in place. Test fit Jaw and cranium, and adjust accordingly.
Also, there is a new release of the Skull kit from Lindberg called the Pirate Skull. It goes for about 18.00 and would have the instructions - hey, you can never have too many skulls lying about!
Good Luck.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, I agree...and I have tried that.

unfortunately I don't have all the teeth (I don't think)
and trying to match these plastic teeth to ones in photos has proved to be very difficult.
When I get one that seems to fit (both the placement and from the reference image)...the next/adjoining one doesn't! lol

and so this is how it has gone for a few days now!!

I am ready to pull out my own teeth! and use them!

(actually I'm missing a few myself! lol)

I apreciate the response...if i get lucky and find some original instructions, that might help...otherwise I may just "bite the bullet" and "sink my teeth" into finding a good look for this skull!

PS...I am a professional airbrusher. I may not know everything about models and model paints, but if anyone needs any tips about airbrushing, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The teeth on that thing are a pain - and that's the whole tooth.
Anyhoo.... maybe if you google specific teeth (incisors, bicuspid, molars, etc.) you can find pictures of the specific tooth. Look at the roots of the teeth, and try matching the roots in the picture with the roots on your model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You may just want to pick up the Lindberg skull model. Its currently in production (sold as Pirate Skull). Its much easier to build than the old Renwal/Revell kit as its largely three big pieces plus teeth. And it will have instructions...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> You may just want to pick up the Lindberg skull model. Its currently in production (sold as Pirate Skull). Its much easier to build than the old Renwal/Revell kit as its largely three big pieces plus teeth. And it will have instructions...


Isnt the Revell and Lindberg Pirate skull the same reissued Renwal kit from the sixties?


Buzz


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't realize that these kits were still available!...doh!
Now that I look around, I have seen some of the new ones, including the Pirate Skull kit.

I got this old kit on eBay for $10 including shipping (to Canada)
so I haven't invested much.

Up here the new kits are more like $40
(and eBay purchases usually cost me that, because of the shipping)

so, I'm gonna bang these teeth in wherever they will fit (lol)
and make the most of it.
I will have more fun with the painting!


Wow this site is fun!....brings back so many memories from younger years!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> Isnt the Revell and Lindberg Pirate skull the same reissued Renwal kit from the sixties?
> 
> 
> Buzz


No mate. The Revell skull is the old Renwal kit with heaps of parts.
The Lindberg skull has just 2 main parts with the teeth molded in groupings. I think it was the Superior kit.
The Revell is the best detailed of the pair, but can be a pain to assemble correctly.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome Airdave! 
The teeth should have tiny discs attached to them. They have the part numbers on them. If you've removed the discs and gotten the teeth mixed up, there should be very tiny numbers on the root of each tooth. You might need a magnifying glass to read them. 
If you don't have an instruction sheet I can mail you a copy of the sheet for the Visible Head (it used exactly the same skull) that will help.

Chris.:wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello!

You could also ask for the dental records for this paticular skull! ~ joke! 

Welcome to the fourms!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Skull model eh?....Now that's a kit you could really sink your teeth into...
Welcome aboard airdave...glad to be of help !
Mcdee


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

This is the Skillcraft kit# 74625. Theres no rhyme or reason to tooth placement. Wherever they looked "worst" fit this project. I've still got the unused teeth in a junk box somewhere.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I've got two of those ( skulls ) from eBait, used, and there is no rhyme or reason for the teeth. The ones that had #'s on them didn't fit anyhow. Just play it by ear and do the best you can.

OH, and welcome aboard !! :wave:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

arrgh... i dont see any pm's for me here.... 

im still up for any of the revell's i can lay my mitts on.

auroranuts 100% correct. the teeth have a distinct placement.

dabbler, are you sure those werent the old lindberg/monogram molds? (did the teeth have roots or not?)

btw, skilcraft repopped the renwal/revell, then a few years later repopped the lindberg/monogram! that made for a couple of disappointing purchases. 

also, if anybody wants the lindberg, the halloween industry sells them by the ton, preassembled, with a few teeth missing for that "haunted house" look, and cheap. much cheaper than the actual kit. theyre available from at least 3 distributors.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks razor!!
I will welcome the instructions (if you find them)

Is your kit assembled?...is there anyway you could photograph the teeth in place, so i can compare.

My kit has about 4 teeth already in place (glued) and I can't get 'em free...because they don't look like they are in the correct places.

As far as the rest go...I have placed them all in the best looking positions,
but i'd love to compared it to a corrrectly assembled model before I glue them in place.










[note: Not thrilled about the Pirate/missing teeth look...I do want to have all (or most) of the teeth in place, since the skull is primarily an art reference tool...skull artwork is extremely common in custom paint jobs on bikes, cars, etc]


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> No mate. The Revell skull is the old Renwal kit with heaps of parts.
> The Lindberg skull has just 2 main parts with the teeth molded in groupings. I think it was the Superior kit.
> The Revell is the best detailed of the pair, but can be a pain to assemble correctly.
> 
> Chris.


Plus the teeth in the Renwal/Revell kit just don't fit no matter whether you ahve the plans or not. Unless you want a model of a mangle mouth...


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my Skull, I don't remember which kit it was but I bought it over 20 years ago when studying Art. Hope this helps


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

more photos


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Last ones


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

lol even yours has some teeth in the wrong place!!
same problem as I started with, molars mixed up.

...but these pics do help!!! a great deal!!!
not sure if this is the same kit, but it sure looks similar.
only thing that looks different are the individual teeth (lol)

my biggest problem is molar placement, uppers and lowers are a little different.
most other teeth are fairly obvious....

once again, thank you! (and thanks for everyone's input!)
I guess I will just find the best looking placement and glue 'em in!
but these pics will help.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's excellent work you did on the skull, Azdacuda, very lifelike with subtle colours and shine. You've managed to turn an educational kit almost into a horror kit!


----------

